# 40-ish display recommendations



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Hello all, first post in the forum.

I am the proud owner of a Samsung HLR5678W DLP TV which is our main TV and am now looking to upgrade the 27" 8 year old CRT in my bedroom with something in the 40" - 46" range. 

I am not looking to spend $1,000 on it but I am looking for something that is going to give me decent PQ for watching HD DirecTV and the occasional movie.

Any suggestions you could give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

A friend of mine purchased a 37" LCD 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2466767&Sku=S452-3708

He isn't a videophile by any means and I haven't seen it nor know how it does once an AVIA, DVE or getgtray disk has been used to set the user menu settings, but he really likes it.

Just another place to look.
good luck
-john

Edit 11/07/07 Last Aug I was able to run the AVIA DVD on his TV. I actually had him do it. I was impressed that the user menu allowed enough granularity in the picture adjustments so that you could see no flashing or color changes when looking through the color filters during the saturation and color balance procedures.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

I had posted this a while back and got just the one response shown. Can anyone give me more guidance than this or is this simply too general a question.

More details: I dont care about 1080p compatibility as I mentioned this is for my bedroom. I am going to hook it up to an as yet to be purchased DirecTV HD receiver possibly with DVR. I am not particularly picky as to the technology, LCD, DLP. Plasma, doesn't really matter. 

So in short I am looking for a good compromise between PQ and price in a 42" or 46" unit.

Please help!


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Look at plasma... 42" sets are reasonably priced... 
HD looks great on them, as well as SD... be careful of the LCD sets you buy...
They look awesome on HD, but SD is something to be desired, depending on the unit.
Do you homework, and see how they look on regular cable in the store... or SD in the store.

Warp


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

If you can fork up a little more then 1000 an excellent 37" set is the Sharp Aquos 1080p set. It's a little smaller then your 40" but has great picture quality. Of course 1080p isn't too noticeable on a set that small so might want to consider the 42" Aquos 720p set. Here is the 37" 1080p http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Aquos-L...8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1180842258&sr=8-5

And the 37" 720p (can't find the 42" on amazon)
http://www.amazon.com/Sharp-Aquos-L...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1180842258&sr=8-15


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd look at the 42" panasonic HD plasmas. They have really come down in price and are among the best. I own a 50" and a 42" and love them both.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree with Darren, you can get real good pricing on the 42" Panasonic plasmas especially if you can still find a store with remaining stock on last years model the TH42PX60.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good advice. Hard to beat the Panasonic PDPs for an inexpensive display in this size.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

F1 fan said:


> I agree with Darren, you can get real good pricing on the 42" Panasonic plasmas especially if you can still find a store with remaining stock on last years model the TH42PX60.


I third this. This television sits in my bedroom and I have recommended this set to at least 5 other folks who are just as satistfied as I am with it. You can't go wrong!


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm now in the exact boat as the OP. I don't have a HT, but one day....

I watch tons of movies, but the catch is that I don't "watch" them, meaning they are playing, but I'm usually doing some side job (programming on the computer), and the movie is playing on the TV behind the monitor. From what I've gathered something in the 720p 40-46" range should currently be fairly inexpensive, and offer decent quality, or plenty for what I need.

Any further discussion on the topic, and I'd be curious to see what the OP ended up with.


----------

